# Ya, I thought so...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This may not mean a whole lot to some, ... However, For those into what really goes on behind the scenes..

https://www.prisonplanet.com/wapo-c...n-act-despite-bezos-attending-bilderberg.html
https://www.prisonplanet.com/wapo-c...n-act-despite-bezos-attending-bilderberg.html
Now if we could only have a copy for the minutes of that meeting.


----------

